# NUMS And Med Colleges In Karachi



## Namaloom guy (Jan 24, 2016)

Salam to Everyone,
Guys i have couple of questions.
1) What is all the fuss about NUMS. Will nums conduct the entry test for AMC (for civilian seats) instead of nust, and if so when will registration start ?

2) Suppose someone have a punjab domicile, can they get admitted into sindh med college especially DOW and AGA KHAN MED COLLEGE. Because i heard that there are some reserved seats for other provinces in these colleges. 
And similarly in kpk med college like AYUB MED COLLEGE. If so what is the procedure

3)What's the latest update on quota system for boys and girls


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

NUMS entry test would be in spetember october and it would be for AMC CMH lahore QIMS CMH peshawar multan Wah Medical College AGA KHAN is a private institution so ppl all over pakistan may apply but not possible in DOW or ETEA of KPK and quota system idea was rejected by courts as far as i know


----------



## Namaloom guy (Jan 24, 2016)

Thx. And about MCAT 2016 will the books and syllabus be the same as last year ??


And one more thing, what's the diff between going to AMC as medical cadet and going there via giving nust test ?


And you mentioned a couple of colleges that nums will take the test for. Previously NUST only took test for AMC. Now that nums will take the test for all these colleges it means the number of seats increases and so the merit will decrease right ?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

ya it will be the same i guess english words might change ;-) medical cadet is via joinpakarmy.com its like the issb while nust is for civil seats! ya seats will be more so merit might be a bit less though for AMC it could be high 

- - - Updated - - -

medical cadets are army recruits while rest are civil


----------



## Namaloom guy (Jan 24, 2016)

Wait why merit will be high for amc:? And btw these colleges are like government colleges in terms of fee right. And will there be seats for civilians ? How many


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

AMC is the most credible among these thats why! AMC had 60 seats for nustians and foreign they will be converted to nums seats other colleges in punjab like wah etc are also almost civil seats! fee at amc for nustians was almost 2 lacs per year but other colleges charged like private cant say exactly about nums but most probably they will have the private fee structure AMC might be an exception to that


----------



## Namaloom guy (Jan 24, 2016)

Ah, so excluding AMC nums is just gonna be a fancy recruitment centre for burger kids with rich parents. That's dissapointing  Anyhow so now total how many seats in AMC. And for how many of these seats will NUMS conduct the test and how many will be for medical cadets ? 

Oh and speaking of medical cadets, will there be some reserved seats in the above mentioned colleges for med cadets (like there are in cmh lahore)

and btw are you in amc ? Medical cadet?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well nums is a new structure so not sure about fee structure maybe they will have the same reduced fee! medical cadet seats are upto 200 100 at AMC and others at cmh qims peshawar etc


----------



## sania1 (Jul 7, 2015)

qims is in balochistan so i can apply in qims through my provisional entrytest(balochistan) can u suggst me that should i apply in qims through tst of nums or both?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well ive heard that the colleges will them-self do the the admission and there might not be a centralized test since nums isnt that organized et so provincial will be used this year as well


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey guys are there any seats for students who did SAT... not the international ones but the very few seats where you get into local seats but through SAT and not an entry test. I guess there were only 2 seats like this when AMC was affiliated with NUST


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well it was all during *nust era* but as far as i have heard till now the surgeon general has recommended *not to have any open merit seats at AMC *all the nust seats would be converted to *MC* but other colleges will continue to have civil seats


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

oh so a civilian can't join AMC anymore...?
Thnx


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

its not confirm a rumour atm


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

ok thnx


----------

